# Habersham County Pre-Season Scouting



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Jul 8, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing well and had a great season. Last year was my first one here in North Ga, and in my experiences, I saw tons of does and limited buck sightings. My goal this year is to scope out some mature does to take off of our property early in bow season and pattern one mature buck in the process. So far this summer, I have already started seeing what looks to be a nice 8 pt within half a mile of our woods. Is anyone else up here having any excitement in their area this summer?


----------



## bowbuck (Jul 19, 2011)

So far I have gotten some 2.5 and 1.5 yr old bucks on camera over mineral licks and corn.  I should have a couple of 4.5's this year that I located last year but didn't hunt hard cause I knew I would probably shoot them with the season I had last year.  They should be good bucks this year.  It looks like the red oaks in my area look okay and I have seen a good number of grapes but haven't really looked at the white oaks close enough to know how they are looking.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Jul 31, 2011)

So my neighbor and I have recently put out our two trail cameras and hope to have some good activity on them. We have been seeing deer in the middle of the afternoon lately, especially up in the mountains. Have been thinking of planting some different types of fall food plots this year, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

